# Său săi sa sale



## mike2008

Bună!
I've come across something I'm not sure of, please can someone explain it for me.
Său săi sa sale - belong to his or her. I'm not sure how to use them, is it like saying something belongs to the person instead of saying him or her?
"Pisica sa" - persons cat?
"Pisica sale" - peoples cat?
Pa.


----------



## Kraus

Său săi sa sale mean all "his", "her" or "its". Its use depends on the owned object, not on the owner. 

"Prietenul său" = his/her/its (male) friend (său refers to a male singular owned object)
"Prietenii săi" = his/her/its friends (săi refers to a male plural owned object)
"Pisica sa" = his/her/its cat (sa refers to a female singular owned object: "cat" is female in Romanian)
"Pisic*ile* sale" = his/her/its cats (sale refers to a female plural owned object)


----------



## mike2008

Thank you Kraus. So if I was talking about a handle on a door I could use
"manivelă sa" - its handle?


----------



## OldAvatar

No, Mike.
_manivelă _= crank
_mâner _= handler
_
mânerul uşii_ = door's handler


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc OldAvatar. I would like to make another attempt.
"ureche sa" - its ear?
"lichid său" - its fluid?
I hope these are right, I've been seeing the word "No" a lot lately in my threads.


----------



## OldAvatar

Actually, you must use the definite article in Romanian:

Ureche*a* sa.
Lichidu*l* său.


----------

